
Samsung Kills Headphone Jack in Latest Smartphone After Years of Mocking Apple - lighthouse16
https://www.macrumors.com/2018/12/10/samsung-removes-headphone-jack-galaxy-a8s/
======
foxyv
I guess if you can afford a thousand dollar flagship phone, you can afford a
good bluetooth headset that will die in 3-5 years. I'll stick with my
headphone jack in the meantime.

